# Burstner Aviano i675G



## 118111

Our current Motorhome has some issues, so we are thinking of buying the Aviano i675G if we can get it for the right price.

I was wondering if anyone owning one had any advice?

I can't seem to find out anywhere if it has the double floor because we will need it to be good in cold climate.

The garage seems ideal as we have 2 big dogs and 2 cats and may want to use that to house them at some point like to have them dry off in there before coming into the main section and also as for work storage when working away in the Motorhome.

Also if anyone has full timed in 1? As its much smaller than our other motorhome and I worry it may seem cramped inside after awhile.

And who do you go to if things go wrong on a new Van the dealer or the Manufacturer? We have never had a new Motorhome and aren't sure what to expect.

Would a price tag of £42,000 be a good deal?


----------



## Burneyinn

I don't think Avianos have a double floor as they are on a standard chassis.

Only the Elegances on an alko chassis have these.

I'm sure some owners on here will correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## SteveandSue

Hi - we bought the 684 model which doesn't have a garage but a very large under bed locker accesible from the outside on both sides of the van
We bought from Discover in Darlington and found the Burstner to be excellent for us - 2 very small niggles and the dealership have been very good at sorting them out. I am happy to say that our first van purchase has been much better than we anticipated - we were prepared for poor service but pleased we got good service. The van has performed well in last weeks snow and freezing temps - 
The model you suggest won't have a double floor I think
Price seems about right - but there must be some excellent deals to be had in current climate - 
Don't know if this helps?
Steve


----------



## 118111

Thanks, we're gonna have a look over it tomorrow and make the final decision.


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

We have a 675g. The Burstner build quality is very good and we have had very few faults with it. It does not have a double floor, however the tanks are well insulated and you can have a heater fitted if you expect to be in cold areas alot. We also have air con and a heated floor. The garage is large and heated. Ensure that it has the electric heating / hot water option if you intend to be on EHU. The shower is a good size and well fitted. The only issue that we have is the lack of space around the table the seating is OK and both front seats turn round.

£42K for a new van is a good price depending on the spec. I would however have a look at a second hand Elegance which is fully insulated and has wet heating plus the double floor. We are thinking about changing to a 821i, however its 9m long. Im not bothered about driving it as Ive got a LGVC+E licence but its costs more on ferries and some sites cant take the length.

Hope this is of help

Andy


----------



## 118111

Well we are definitely getting it, however it seemed like the back of the motorhome was up really high compared to last time we saw it.

The dealer says its because this one has an alko chassis?

The 684 beside it was raised a bit at the back but no where like this one. Could this be an issue?


----------



## Burneyinn

They all seem to sit nose down.

There has been an issue of the stays just under the scuttle beginning to punch through. Burstner have a fix for this. We are awaiting it for ours.

They claim that it is nothing to do with the angle that the van sits at although we are not convinced as it does jar through the steering when you go over bumps.

We may uprate our front springs ourselves at a later date we will see what happens when we have had the modification.


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

Ours sits nose down and does cause some problems on sites when you cant get level and have to turn around. We had to do this at the global rally and were the only van who was the wrong way round (if there is such a thing). I dont think they have an Alko chassis though.

Ours is having uprated rear springs fitted at the moment by the dealer as part of a Burstner recall. Ive been told that it may result in the rear being 15mm higher which will cause us further problems.

We have cracking where the stays are on the scuttle, but didnt know about a Burstner fix for it - anymore details?

Andy


----------



## Burneyinn

Bubblehead - Ref fix - have a word with your dealer I know ours has a few to do.

I believe it only involves fibreglass though.

As vehicle welding was how we started in business we may also manufacture some extra stays ourselves to support the front.

We will see how things go.


----------



## 118111

Ok I am a novice, what are stays and scuttles?

I am praying this Aviano will be a reliable and wonderful Van, especially as our last van a Lunar was very problematic.

We figure there will be some teething niggles but I hope some yellow levelling blocks should sort the level issue.

I'll be sure to post some pics of how high it is once we get it in about 2 weeks. Maybe I can then find some reassurance that it's normal. 

I am going to find out about getting the winterisation pack which showed a cost of £572 roughly in the burstner spec guide. Heated floors and pipes will make a difference as we want to go spend time in Scotland and maybe Norway some day if we get adventurous enough though I dread to think what the salt on roads will do to it.

Is there any thing you can get sprayed underneath to keep it from rusting the chassis?


----------



## SanDel

Hi I have an 821i could you please explain what the problems are. Ours seems to have an in built slope, making the need to get the front very high to get it level.


----------



## ICDSUN

brettnangie said:


> Ok I am a novice, what are stays and scuttles?
> 
> I am praying this Aviano will be a reliable and wonderful Van, especially as our last van a Lunar was very problematic.
> 
> We figure there will be some teething niggles but I hope some yellow levelling blocks should sort the level issue.
> 
> I'll be sure to post some pics of how high it is once we get it in about 2 weeks. Maybe I can then find some reassurance that it's normal.
> 
> I am going to find out about getting the winterisation pack which showed a cost of £572 roughly in the burstner spec guide. Heated floors and pipes will make a difference as we want to go spend time in Scotland and maybe Norway some day if we get adventurous enough though I dread to think what the salt on roads will do to it.
> 
> Is there any thing you can get sprayed underneath to keep it from rusting the chassis?


Hi

I think you will find the heated floor/pipes is factory fit option only, unlikely to be fitted by dealers to existing vehicle.

Ours is plenty warm enough, not had any trouble with freezing pipes etc

Chris


----------



## Burneyinn

SanDel said:


> Hi I have an 821i could you please explain what the problems are. Ours seems to have an in built slope, making the need to get the front very high to get it level.


Although our van sits nose down we have never found this a major problem as we either park the other way round or use blocks on the front.

Re scuttle cracks - We just wonder if the way the van sits contributes to this and perhaps it could do with highering up at the front?
Have a look to see if there is any starring or cracking around the two fixings as in picture, they are near windcreen wipers. You can usually see without lifting the bonnet.

Please take this issues in context we are still happy with the van.


----------



## SanDel

Thanks BURNEYINN.
I've looked and found that i have these cracks.
1. are they just in the gell coat or do they go all the way through to the other side.
2 what is it that Burstner plan to do, and how did you notify them, or did you go to your dealer.


----------



## Bubblehead

Burneyinn

Yup thats the bobby - our look exactly the same! Our has been in Southdowns for the last 2 weeks having some problems sorted, one of wich is the cracks in the scuttle. We collect it on Sat and will post some pictures of the repair

Brettnangie

The heated floor etc are factory fit only options.

I have to say that I agree with Burneyinn, the van is great and we are happy with it

Andy


----------



## Burneyinn

SanDel said:


> I've looked and found that i have these cracks.
> 1. are they just in the gell coat or do they go all the way through to the other side.
> 2 what is it that Burstner plan to do, and how did you notify them, or did you go to your dealer.


1. We haven't actually noticed ours going right through yet. We wanted to get it fixed before it does.

2. Go back to your dealer. Burstner have a fix for this which I believe involves fibreglass.

Bumblehead is going to posts some pics of his repair when he gets his van back.

We'll probably have ours done after Christmas.


----------



## 118111

I'm getting excited now, had the call today and we have a reg number woo hoo! Hopefully we can pick the van up by next weekend. 

An 821G would have been even nicer as I love the lounge but the 675 will fit on the drive nicely and should suit our needs nicely.

I am missing the lunar a bit though but we need a reliable motorhome and this is a far better quality motorhome.

One thing that's a let down is no proper sized oven, it has like the mini oven/grill above the freezer which I find strange as I wonder how it may affect the freezer temp.

Does anyone know if any of the cabinets can be later converted for a normal stove? Also does cruise control help fuel consumption?

I think I heard from someone that this will get about 28mpg which is slightly better than the lunar.

And if anyone can recommend the best place to go for quality work to get some accessories fitted in the spring as we will want a full size awning/safari room fitted and a ladder at the back.


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

We went to collect our van today and......................they forgot to do half the work including the cracks in the scuttle. Im expecting a phone call tomorrow to explain what happened.

Andy


----------



## ICDSUN

brettnangie said:


> I'm getting excited now, had the call today and we have a reg number woo hoo! Hopefully we can pick the van up by next weekend.
> 
> An 821G would have been even nicer as I love the lounge but the 675 will fit on the drive nicely and should suit our needs nicely.
> 
> I am missing the lunar a bit though but we need a reliable motorhome and this is a far better quality motorhome.
> 
> One thing that's a let down is no proper sized oven, it has like the mini oven/grill above the freezer which I find strange as I wonder how it may affect the freezer temp.
> 
> Does anyone know if any of the cabinets can be later converted for a normal stove? Also does cruise control help fuel consumption?
> 
> I think I heard from someone that this will get about 28mpg which is slightly better than the lunar.
> 
> And if anyone can recommend the best place to go for quality work to get some accessories fitted in the spring as we will want a full size awning/safari room fitted and a ladder at the back.


BrettnAngie

Cotswold Motorhomes in Gloucester are Burstner dealers and nice people to deal with

We have the same Fridge freezer oven, no problem with temp as it is insulated between the units.
Cruise can help MPG but it is more useful for driver comfort

I hope you enjoy your new MH

Chris


----------



## 118111

I'm waiting for something similar to happen to us Andy as we had picked up a bunch of lil niggles so we'll see what happens.

Looks like our new baby will be ready for collection Friday or Saturday.

We can't afford a satellite so we are going to have them fit an aerial so I hope the 530/10 status is as good as they said it was.

Any suggestions for where to go first? We are so anxious to get busy using the new van.

Hope your new van is all you hoped for Andy!


----------



## mrsrolymo

We have a 675G, and were concerned when we bought it regarding the recall work. I am told that the easiest way to check is to see if there is a red leaf in the rear springs - if so the recall work has been done. Thankfully ours is ok.

Absolutely love the van, but do find it's high back end a pain to level sometimes.


----------

